# Frosch oder Kröte



## Marlowe (27. Apr. 2011)

Moin!

Was ist das für eine Kröte/ein Frosch?Davon fühlen sich derzeit vier Exemplare in meinem Teich überaus wohl. Hurra!

Das Tier ist der Bildmitte, ich kam nur nicht näher heran.

Meinen Dank vorab,


herzlichst,


Sir Marlowe


----------



## Echinopsis (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte*

Moin,

ich sehe auf dem Bild keinen Frosch...geb mir einen Hinweiß wo er sich versteckt.


----------



## Digicat (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte*

Servus Marlowe

Hmmm ... kann man leider nicht sehr gut erkennen ...

Aber schau mal auf Froschnetz.ch rein ... denke dort wirst fündig 

Und sag uns das Ergebnis nach her


----------



## canis (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte*

Anhand dieses Bildes wird eine Bestimmung definitiv nicht möglich sein.


----------



## Denniso (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte*

Kringel ihn doch mal ein


----------



## Marlowe (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte*

Sorry!


Wie peinlich!:sorry


Unter "eigene Dateien" ist es kein Problem, das Tierchen zu vergrößern.

Hier schon, ich schaffe es auch nicht!   Hätte ich nach der Veröffentlichung eigentlich `mal testen können.

Danke für die Antworten, der Weg zur Besserung soll mir gewiß sein!


Sir Marlowe


P.S.: Hier paßt der von mir bevorzugte Leitsatz (siehe unten) hervorragend auf mich!


----------



## Christine (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte*

Hallo Marlowe,

also ich sehe da einen Frosch - er hat geringelte Vorder- und Hinterbeinchen und die Hinterbeinchen sind auch sehr lang. Wenn er Grün mit einen grünen Strich auf dem Rücken ist, ist es ein Wasserfrosch. Das wäre um diese Zeit als Dauergast am ehesten zu erwarten.

Wenn er braun ist ohne deutlichen Rückenstrich, wird es wohl ein __ Grasfrosch sein.


----------



## danyvet (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte*

ich seh da gar kein Tierchen  könntest du mal sagen, in welche Ecke des Bildes man schauen soll?!? 

.
.
.
.


aaaaahhh!! jetzt hab ich ihn!! noch mal schnell aufs Bild geschaut, bevor ich den Beitrag abschick  kann doch nicht sein, dass Christine ihn sieht und ich nicht 

ist aber wirklich schwer zu sagen, würde aber auch auf Frosch tippen. Die Augen sind so prominent... der Kopf schaut nicht wirklich nach Krötl aus  aber Hand ins Feuer legen tu ich dafür nicht


----------



## danyvet (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte*

Für Daniel und Dennis, und alle anderen, die ihn auch noch nicht gefunden haben: im Wasser eher links mittig, da ist links der Schatten von der __ Sumpfdotterblume und dann ein Stück weiter rechts noch ein Schatten von einem großen Zungenhahnenfußblatt und genau da müsst ihr schauen. Man sieht das Köpfchen ausm Wasser ragen und den linken Vorderfuß


----------



## jolantha (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte*

Ich liebe Suchbilder, finde diesmal allerdings N I C H T S , das nach einem Frosch aussieht !!


----------



## Doc (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte*

Mal nachhelfen hier


----------



## jolantha (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte*

Danke !!


----------



## butzbacher (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte*

Moin Sir Marlowe,

also wirklich sicher kann man mit diesem Bild nur bestimmen, dass es ein Froschlurch ist.

Da ich aber meine, auf dem Kopf zwischen den Augen einen hellen Streifen zu erkennen, würde ich auf einen Wasserfrosch tippen.

Gruß André


----------



## pema (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte*

Ich brauch 'ne neue Brille.
petra


----------



## jolantha (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte*

Nützt nichts, die Brille, ich habe eine !


----------



## Marlowe (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frosch oder Kröte*

Ihr Lieben!



S I E G !

Ich schaffte es, mich einem dieser __ Frösche/__ Kröten zu nähern ohne dass ich das Fluchtverhalten aktivierte!  

Eben war es, hurra!

Nun kann ich die peinliche Angelegenheit mit meinem Mikrobild ein wenig "geradeziehen".


Ich bin ein Photogenie!  


Sir Marlowe


----------

